# [solved] sata hd not detected

## majoron

Hello everybody,

I have changed the motherboard. The new one is an Asrock P4VM900-SATA2.

The IDE hd, and the DVD writter are detected without a problem, but the sata hd is not detected.

Some information:

kernel[2.6.19-gentoo-r5]: I looked for the driver. The candidate I see is the VIA SATA one, and is enabled.

google: I found one spanish debian forum where one guy had the same problem. No solution given...

Knoppix: after trying with the live gentoo cd I tried with Knoppix: no one detected the hd

The hd is ok: before changing the motherboard it worked fine. Now it is not even detected.

in BIOS the sata disk is NOT set to raid.

Any help will be appreciated.

If more info is needed, I'll provide it.

Regards

----------

## NeddySeagoon

majoron,

Thats an old kernel for a new motherboard. It may not support your SATA chip set at all.

Please post your lspci output.

----------

## majoron

Hi, thanks for the quick reply.

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> majoron,
> 
> Thats an old kernel for a new motherboard. It may not support your SATA chip set at all.

 

I agree, perhaps a good opportunity to update the kernel...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Please post your lspci output.

 

```
# lspci -v

00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. P4M900 Host Bridge

        Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Unknown device 0364

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 8

        Memory at f8000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=64M]

        Capabilities: [80] AGP version 3.5

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

00:00.1 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. P4M900 Host Bridge

        Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Unknown device 1364

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

00:00.2 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. P4M900 Host Bridge

        Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Unknown device 2364

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

00:00.3 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. P4M900 Host Bridge

        Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Unknown device 3364

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

00:00.4 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. P4M900 Host Bridge

        Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Unknown device 4364

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

00:00.5 PIC: VIA Technologies, Inc. P4M900 I/O APIC Interrupt Controller (prog-if 20 [IO(X)-APIC])

        Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Unknown device 5364

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

00:00.6 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. P4M900 Security Device

        Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Unknown device 6364

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

00:00.7 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. P4M900 Host Bridge

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237 PCI Bridge (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0

        Capabilities: [70] Power Management version 2

00:02.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. P4M900 PCI to PCI Bridge Controller (rev 80) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=0

        I/O behind bridge: 0000d000-0000dfff

        Memory behind bridge: fe900000-fe9fffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000d0000000-00000000dfffffff

        Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

        Capabilities: [68] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [70] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask+ 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable-

        Capabilities: [88] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping Enable- Fixed+

        Capabilities: [98] Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Unknown device a364

00:0f.0 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. Unknown device 5372 (prog-if 8f [Master SecP SecO PriP PriO])

        Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Unknown device 5372

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 11

        I/O ports at cc00 [size=8]

        I/O ports at c880 [size=4]

        I/O ports at c800 [size=8]

        I/O ports at c480 [size=4]

        I/O ports at c400 [size=16]

        I/O ports at c000 [size=256]

        Capabilities: [c0] Power Management version 2

00:0f.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 07) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])

        Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation K7VT2/K7VT6 motherboard

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32

        I/O ports at fc00 [size=16]

        Capabilities: [c0] Power Management version 2

00:10.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev b0) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation K7VT6

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 20

        I/O ports at b480 [size=32]

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

00:10.1 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev b0) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation K7VT6

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 21

        I/O ports at b800 [size=32]

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

00:10.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev b0) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation K7VT6

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 19

        I/O ports at b880 [size=32]

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

00:10.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev b0) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation K7VT6

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 22

        I/O ports at bc00 [size=32]

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

00:10.4 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 90) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

        Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation K7VT6 motherboard

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 19

        Memory at fe8ffc00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [88] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=00a0

00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237S PCI to ISA Bridge

        Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Unknown device 3372

        Flags: medium devsel

        Capabilities: [c0] Power Management version 2

00:11.7 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8251 Ultra VLINK Controller

        Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. Unknown device 337e

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32

        Capabilities: [58] HyperTransport: Interrupt Discovery and Configuration

00:12.0 Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6102 [Rhine-II] (rev 7c)

        Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation K7VT6 motherboard

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 5

        I/O ports at b000 [size=256]

        Memory at fe8ff800 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2

00:13.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237A Host Bridge

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Capabilities: [60] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping Enable- Fixed+

00:13.1 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237A PCI to PCI Bridge (prog-if 01 [Subtractive decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=03, subordinate=03, sec-latency=0

        I/O behind bridge: 0000e000-0000efff

        Memory behind bridge: fea00000-feafffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 0000000070000000-00000000700fffff

        Capabilities: [60] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping Enable- Fixed+

        Capabilities: [70] Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Unknown device 337a

02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV505 CE [Radeon X1550 64-bit] (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 01ce

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 10

        Memory at d0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

        Memory at fe9e0000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

        I/O ports at d000 [size=256]

        Expansion ROM at fe9c0000 [disabled] [size=128K]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [58] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

        Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable-

02:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 717f

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 01cf

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Memory at fe9f0000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=64K]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [58] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

03:05.0 Ethernet controller: 3Com Corporation 3c940 10/100/1000Base-T [Marvell] (rev 10)

        Subsystem: 3Com Corporation 3C941 Gigabit LOM Ethernet Adapter

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 17

        Memory at feafc000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

        I/O ports at e800 [size=256]

        Expansion ROM at 70000000 [disabled] [size=128K]

        Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [50] Vital Product Data <?>

03:06.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

        Subsystem: OVISLINK Corp. LFE-8139ATX

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 18

        I/O ports at e400 [size=256]

        Memory at feafbc00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

        Expansion ROM at 70020000 [disabled] [size=64K]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

80:01.0 Audio device: VIA Technologies, Inc. VIA High Definition Audio Controller (rev 10)

        Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Unknown device 0660

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 11

        Memory at febfc000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [60] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable-

        Capabilities: [70] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

majoron,

```
00:0f.0 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. Unknown device 5372

00:0f.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE
```

Thats a single combined SATA/PATA device - it may or may not need two drivers.

I would get the 2.6.23-r8 or 2.6.24-r2 kernel and try the VIA PATA and VIA SATA drivers under

<*> Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers  --->

You also get the local root exploit in your kernel fixed at no extra charge.

Set up the kernel like this but swap the VIA driver(s) for the Intel one in that link.

----------

## majoron

Dear NeddySeagoon,

I followed your instrucctions and it worked. Of course, I had to adjust the fstab properly, but that's all.

Thanks a lot!

Best regards.

----------

